# Filed for D with 2 small kids



## SadButterfly (Jun 7, 2015)

So we finally filed for divorce after 9 months of separation a couple weeks ago. I feel like I've been alone for a couple years though since we had hardly any relationship even before the separation. I have a 4 and a 6 year old that seem to take all my time and I'm moving into my new place this week. I'm so busy and part of me can't imagine dating. I'm also just so used to being a wife of 10 years and a mom and not being all flirty and dating again. However I'm so lonely and I do have my parents to watch the kids if I wanted to date but how do you know when you're ready? I feel like I'm in good shape and feel sexy but just don't even know where to meet someone. I've heard online dating is bad and so are bars so what is left besides maybe Church? It's hard for me to even identify as a single at church now. I'm a Christian so im not looking to hook up but it would be fun to go out and have fun and see where it could lead. Just having a tough time adjusting I guess and how it will affect the kids.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Dear Sad, 

Don't worry too much about dating now. Take time for yourself. Get your footing under you. Enjoy going out with family and friends. Gain your confidence and after sometime things will fall naturally in place. When you are confident with who you are, its a beacon to others around you.

Start getting some new hobbies, voluntary, go to the theatre, museums, open your horizons. Start up new friendships. This is the new you. The possibilities are endless. Have fun being with you. Enjoy being with your kids.

Don't be a sad butterfly for too long. Be the beautiful, colorful and sparkling butterfly that you are.

Best of luck and take care of yourself.


----------

